# Hows this for a twist.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie always seems to get him self in a jam with the girls...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Smart boy, Hootie...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, they are like gumby goldens!~


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

that silly boy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That HAD to hurt.::: That is quite a tumble.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Just call him Mr Elastic lol


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

What a shot!! Elastic boy is right!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Now THAT's an action shot!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, how the heck DO you gt a shot like that?!?!?! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks painful...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm still trying figure out how many dogs are in that pretzel! I see Maggie, Abbie, Hootie, but is that another set of lets on the right?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> I'm still trying figure out how many dogs are in that pretzel! I see Maggie, Abbie, Hootie, but is that another set of lets on the right?


No other feet besides Maggie and Abbies on the ground...Hooties are in the air.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Yeah, how the heck DO you gt a shot like that?!?!?! What kind of camera are you using?


A Canon Rebel Xt.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Owie! That must hurt!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hootie loves his girls. That is a great shot.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh my god, all I can say is OUCH!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He really gets beat up by his girls don't he, ouch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Hootie. That had to hurt. He is the gumby dog.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Silly boys and thier toys...I mean girls! Great action shot!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm guessing Hoots bit it on this one!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'm guessing Hoots bit it on this one!!


NOPE.... landed offset and took off running.....


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is too funny.. You go girls!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my goodness! I really had to look at that photo to determine how many dogs are in there!! lol!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

ouch! :bowl:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!!! What a great shot, but poor Hootie! I can just hear the oooommph on landing!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh my goodness! I really had to look at that photo to determine how many dogs are in there!! lol!!!


Me too LOL several times!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that looks like a fair ole scrap they're into, good job it's only fun.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Whoa, what a great action shot! I, too, had to scope out the picture for a moment (or 3, LOL!) to determine who's who and their positioning. Very cool snapshot!

~Jackie


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Shot! Flying-Twisting Guy there!! It's ruff being the only guy around isn't it Hootie!! Spin around n bite 'em in the butt...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Great Shot! Flying-Twisting Guy there!! It's ruff being the only guy around isn't it Hootie!! Spin around n bite 'em in the butt...


Hootie has Cruiser here...but Cruiser likes to take the girls side..


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor Hootie...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well that made me take some meds for the neck ache I already thought I had. LOL He has a little flex action going there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Poor Hootie...


Hootie loves the girls..... He gets in these moods and thinks hes superman and can take the world on.... so needless to say when he starts it the girls finish it....


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How old is Hootie? And the Girls? And Cruiser? Bet he's the Baby...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie will be 3 in Aug, Hootie 3 in March, Abbie 2 in June and Cruiser will 1 in March.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Guessed that wrong! Oh well...I Love Hootie Pic's!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Guessed that wrong! Oh well...I Love Hootie Pic's!!


Thanks....hes my love muffin......


----------

